# mono The compiler false doesn't appear to be usable

## nilres

Hmm also wenn ich mono emergen will bekomm ich,nach einiger Zeit,  immer diese Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ***The compiler false doesn't appear to be usable.
> 
> ***Trying the ´monolite´ directory.
> ...

 

Das steht da jetzt seit knapp 6 Stunden.

mfg nils

----------

## buggybunny

 *Quote:*   

> Hmm also wenn ich mono emergen will bekomm ich,nach einiger Zeit, immer diese Meldung:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ***The compiler false doesn't appear to be usable.
> ...

 

Viel zu wenig Infos.

Welche Version willst du mergen?

Was sagt emerge --info?

Poste mal auch erheblich mehr output von emerge, speziell was vor hier

 *Quote:*   

> ***The compiler false doesn't appear to be usable.
> 
> ***Trying the ´monolite´ directory.

 

kommt.

----------

## nilres

So war schwer die daten von dem nb runter zu kriegen^^

Hier sind sie nun:

emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

emerge --pretend mono (andere versionen machen den gleichen kram)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies   ... done!
> ...

 

Und hier der emerge log:

http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/135519/

mfg nils

----------

## nilres

So das Probleme konnt ich nun heut loesen indem ich eine aeltere Version von gcc genutzt habe

mfg nils

----------

